# art 355 equaliser . is it any good?



## jeffpr (Apr 4, 2011)

looking at eqing a 5.0 system in my HT .i see it has rca in/out. looking at getting 3 of them for the 5 channels. how does it compare for background noise and clarity of sound.

thanks in advance.

i have a seperate mini dsp 2x4 for sub duties.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

I use an ART EQ351 (mono version of the 355) in my party system to EQ the bass. I have no complaints about sound quality and it is quiet. I also have an ART CX311 electronic crossover in the same system. It also sounds clean with no noise issues. If you bought two 355s and one 351, instead of three 355s, they would serve the 5 channels, with no leftover unused channel. Just a thought.


----------



## jeffpr (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for the response . in australia the single channel costs almost as much as the dual channel. 290 vs 320au$

plus i can setup the centre channel with dual eq channels with 2 eq profiles and switch between them based on source quality if i get the dual channel units.


----------

